# Crazy first department store experience?? Is this normal? lol



## acbaker82 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, so I wanted to smell like a million fragrances Saturday, because I am on the hunt for my signature scent. I just turned 27 and I mainly wear body spray or nothing. I am a walmart shopper all the way but lately I have been wanting to buy makeup and skin care at department stores. So I went to my local Macy's, which is in a Mall. I was shopping for a Clinique moisturizer, and wanted to look, just look, at the purfumes, and see what I liked. This sales lady walks up to me, and I have only smelled one purfume so far! She asks me if I have tried this scent (it was true religion by the way) and I was like, ummm no I haven't. She grabs the perfume as I am about to grab a paper card for her to spray it on, and then she grabs my left arm and sprays 3 sprays! Then while I am in shock, she takes my other arm and sprays 3 more times. She then took the perfume and sprayed it twice on herself. ( I was in such shock, I didn't even know she sprayed more on herself, my husband told me later when we were telling my sister the story) She was so set on selling me this I just walked away and didn't smell anything else!! It was 75 dollars and I was in such sticker shock anyway, but it did smell good thankfully, because I am prone to headaches with perfume. My husband and I laugh about it, but at the time I was mortified!!! I was almost scared to walk back into Macy's to get back to my car outside after shopping in other stores. Is this a normal department store experience?? lol I was tempted to post this in the fun board, because in a way it is funny, but I do need department store shopping advice I guess, haha. Also, yes another experience, I went to clinique especially for a moisturizer, and I knew exactly what I wanted. When the lady asked me if there was anything else I needed, I politely said, no, and she stared at me for like 2 minutes. It was akward and I was like, ummm ok.....So she finally says I will ring you up over at the register. I tried to be as nice as I could I didn't know if I made her mad or what lol.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay... Did it really smell good ? Because if she was so extreme to try to sell it to you, it means the perfume doesn't have much success. That's a bad way to up your sales, don't you think ? That would have pissed me off, i get crazy headaches when i stay too much around the perfume aisle, and i only use the paper testers.

My typical approach for that kind of person, is "no,no, thanks" (my dad told me "no,no" means no i haven't and no i'm not interested when one "no" leaves the door open to some convincing talk and future haul), and if they insist, that's what flat boots are for : you can walk fast




.

It depends on how you're acting when shopping, i know i like to do some research and list everything i want to check out, so i know what i'm looking for, and i like to take my time. The more one tries to help me, the more i want to run away.


----------



## acbaker82 (Apr 19, 2009)

Same with me! I was on the hunt for specific things, and always have a list, this experience was a turn off for me, next time I will try the double no approach!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 19, 2009)

i have never had an experience like that luckily but i can see how it could be frustrating. I like to take my time when shoping to make sure i love something which could result in me looking at something walking away and than coming back (which to a shop worker could i supose be suspicious) and you get them constantly asking if you need help. So i have learned that if you say "no, I'm fine thank you" when asking if you want something or need help than they will leave you alone. I also find that even if you want something, unless you are 100 percent sure you want it dont ask for it. becasue than you have to sit there and wait for the sales man or woman to finish talking just to be like imnot sure if i want it and walk away


----------



## LuckyCharm (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh wow! How rude. I would have asked for a manager! 

I'm used to them spraying on the little paper cardboard testers. That many sprays would have probably thrown me into a sneezing fit, not to mention make me want to toss my cookies.

But I know what you mean about them just standing there when you say you don't need anything else. They're supposed to upsell you, its their job. But that usually involves recommending specific items to compliment the one you've already decided to purchase.

I'm so sorry you had these bad experiences. Hope your next one is much better!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 19, 2009)

That's crazy!!! I would have been upset!!!

My cousin and I were in Victoria's Secret and the sales lady was pushing the new Body By Victoria lotion. She asked my cousin if she wanted to smell it and my cousin said no. Then she grabbed my cousins arm and she starts rubbing it on her!! I just can't understand people's lack of awareness.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My typical approach for that kind of person, is "no,no, thanks" (my dad told me "no,no" means no i haven't and no i'm not interested when one "no" leaves the door open to some convincing talk and future haul), and if they insist, that's what flat boots are for : you can walk fast



.. Thats a good approach to keep in mind!


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 20, 2009)

That's so strange that she did that...

I love true religion perfume though... it smells so good!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 20, 2009)

That's almost happened to me a few times, but I'm always quick to pull away and say, "I'd rather test it on a smelling strip, thanks." Some people are just too pushy for their own good!


----------



## acbaker82 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks ladies for replying, next time I think I will be more prepared when I go shopping for perfume, sounds like I'm not the only one getting sprayed down! I just wanted to know some opinions cause it would be my luck to have some way abnormal shopping experience, haha.


----------



## Karren (Apr 20, 2009)

I was attacked by the Dead Sea Minerals girls in the mall... and was almost exfoliated to death!! lol They just grab your arm and start rubbing stuff on it!!


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 20, 2009)

Speaking as a Macy's employee, NO, that is NOT how it is to be done! Sounds like that girl was WAY too over-zealous about her new favorite perfume or something! I apologize on behalf of the company because that is NOT good customer service.

True Religion is brand new and has been selling VERY well (it's my new favorite--I LOVE it), but that is NOT how you get a person excited about a new product.

PS Karren--I HATE those Dead Sea Minerals people--I walk WAY around them when Im out in the mall! I would NEVER buy anything from them just because they ARE so pushy.


----------



## Karren (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah!! Pushy but cute! Lol. My wife was off shoping and when we hooked back up I told her what happened!! She was not too happy!! Personally I kind of liked it.. That's what she gets for leaving me unsupervised in the mall!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was attacked by the Dead Sea Minerals girls in the mall... and was almost exfoliated to death!! lol They just grab your arm and start rubbing stuff on it!! 
Lmao


----------



## Anna (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!! Pushy but cute! Lol. My wife was off shoping and when we hooked back up I told her what happened!! She was not too happy!! Personally I kind of liked it.. That's what she gets for leaving me unsupervised in the mall!!



omg you sound like my dad!! i swear he purposly does strange shit so we dont leave him alone anywhere or let him go anywhere. when we go to the grocery store he heards people like sheep and rams them with the cart if they dont move fast enough. he goes to the mall we turn our back he buys something strnge like the dead sea stuff. he now owns the whole collection and never usess it. gnc...he buys everything. vitamins. weight loss. weight gain. stress releiver.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 21, 2009)

How rude of her! I'm the type of person who has the hardest time finding a purfume that doesn't give me headaches so I really would've been pissed.


----------



## acbaker82 (Apr 21, 2009)

OHMYGOSH I forgot about the dead sea salt people, lol. They have gotten me too. Oh, and what about the nail file people who want to buff your nails to death! Oh and Rebbierae, you didn't have to say sorry for her, but that was so nice, thank you! I must admit it did smell good tho.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would be so mad if some one did that to me! when I'm perfume shopping, I go in without wearnig any scent so that what I'm wearing won't interfere with what I'm smelling. The second I get doused in perfume, I can't clearly smell anything else so my trip was a waste.


----------



## katana (Apr 26, 2009)

I had an experience like that once too.

It was for a rub on bronzer stick, that smelled terrible....the girl literally grabbed my arm and just started rubbing it up and down, covering me with this stiky stuff! LoL

I was a little annoyed because it was on my work break when she did, and I had to go back to work like that.


----------



## monkeey (May 28, 2009)

wow, that's crazzyy. i would've smacked her :]


----------



## Doya G (May 28, 2009)

i've had a worse experience. its not my first time, i actually buy from the place and know how things work.

but this rude saleswomen (she came up to me on her own, i didn't even ask for her). i asked her to let me try out the new TH perfume, she wanted to spray it on me, but i stepped back and told her to use a paper. she was too lazy to get some, so she said she has none, and the ones she's carrying are used. i glared at her and asked her to go get new ones for me to try it out. she just stood there staring at me, then decided to spray on the used paper!!!! i just went off to the counter and asked for someone to actually help.

sheesh! such rudeness!!!


----------



## Sonia_K (May 29, 2009)

I had a similar experience at the mall, but it wasn't for perfume. I was walking past one of those booth things in the middle of the mall and they were selling hair straightners and curling irons. I don't recall what brand it was. But it was a guy at the booth and he wouldn't stop even after I said, "i'm not interested" and "I don't have time" He kept going on about it and said it will only take a minute and stared asking questions about my morning hair routine.

Well anyways, he had me sit down and started straightening my hair on one side until I had a few strands of straightened hair hanging down on one side of my head (keep in mind I have thick, heavy, wavy long hair - bra strap length) Then he went on to tell me I could also curl my hair with the same equipment, so then he began to put some curls in my hair (without even asking me). Then another potential customer stops by and gets intrigued by what this straighter can do to my hair, so the lady asks if she can try putting some curls in my hair (I felt very uncomfortable, but somehow couldn't say no. She didn't want to try it on her own hair because it was too short and she wanted to be able to do the curls in her daughters hair - who wan't with her at the time). So, she went on to put a few more curls into my hair as she was trying to learn from the booth owner on how to do it correctly (she even messed up a few times).

At this point, I had to get up and say, "I'm sorry, I am not intersted in this product" and "Stop curling my hair". The worst thing was, I was on my lunch break and had to go back to work with a few curls and a few straightened strands hanging down one side of my head.


----------

